# Is this normal



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Some chickens poop not sure who’s I think buttercups


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 42491
> 
> 
> Some chickens poop not sure who’s I think buttercups


nope not normal


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> nope not normal


Why was your comment edited by robin?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Why was your comment edited by robin?


I think she might have accidently posted it twice and Robin had to fix it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I think she might have accidently posted it twice and Robin had to fix it.


yeah


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> yeah


Oh was I right?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh was I right?


yes


----------

